# Where to buy slow blow fuses online?



## traynor_garnet

I am looking for a 3 amp 250 volt slow blow (time delay) fuse for my amp. I went to a local brick and mortar only to find the store did not exist!

I have looked online but the only place I found that had the right fuse wanted $14 shipping. I figured this was a "minimal order" thing so I added some other stuff only to find that it was still $14 for shipping 

Does anyone know of a good online place?

I believe I need it to be 1/4" by 1 1/4" in size. Is this right? (Used in an old bassmaster).

Any help welcomed,
TG


----------



## sulphur

I bought mine at Lowes, but they were only 1 and 1 1/2 amps.

This fuse kit seems to have what you need, doesn't it?
http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/leviton-electronic-fuse-kit-0528469p.html#.VZWQ9PlVhq8


----------



## GWN!

That is a pretty standard fuse to find. I have those in my Krell Power amp. A lot of hardware or electrical parts store should carry them. Also most audio equipment store will also have them. Checked Home Hardware and they have them . I would look for a Quincaillerie Home like Quincaillerie Parent and call them to see if they have stock. You have three Home Hardware in Sherbrooke.

http://www.homehardware.ca/en/rec/i...e-67n/Ntk-All_EN/R-I3644528?Ntt=3+amp+250volt


----------



## traynor_garnet

Thanks for the links. The problem is that neither of these links state the physical size of the fuses. They come in different lengths and I need the ones that are 1 1/4" long.

TG


----------



## sulphur

In the FAQ section in the link I provided, someone asked what the size was,
the answer was 1.25", it doesn't say slow blow though. 

Give them a call. Lowes had both, fast and slow, so make sure they're the right type.


----------



## GWN!

Fuses come in two sizes:

small 5X20mm or standard 6.3X32mm (0.25" X 1.25")

It will be quite evident when you visit the store if they are the right size. Ordering a 50cent fuse online makes no sense to me unless they are bundled with something else you also need.

If you really want mail order you can get them from Addison in Montréal. I used to order a lot from them when I was building amps. Unfortunately if I remember well they had a minimum $25 order. But if you know someone in Montréal they could drop in and mail them to you

http://addison-electronique.com/5-fusible-mdl-action-lente-3a-qte-5.html


I just checked my parts bin to see if I had any left but I don't have one.


----------



## GWN!

I was just in my local Canadian Tire to run an errand. The fuses show on the link provided by sulphur are the right size but Fast acting. But they had lots of Littelfuse in the automotive department. They had 3a 250v of the right size but they were 3AG- 312 fuse which are Fast acting. I was in a bit of a rush and did not have time to look for 3AG-313 which is the slow blow.


----------



## Electraglide

Most automotive places have fast acting car ones. Some might have slo-blow ones. The Source here has them in both mini and standard sizes. I bought 2 5a, mini and 2 3a standards (what you want) at the Source here 2 weeks ago. Cost me $11 or so. Another place I get them at is an electronic supply store in town that has things for older tube radios etc. . There cheaper ther but the hrs. are strange. The people there have been known to make house calls. Automotive fuses....the glass type....tend to be slightly larger in diameter than ones for electronic applications.


----------



## J-75

http://www.a1parts.com

In Toronto. They do a mail order business - they'll have them.


----------



## Steadfastly

Were the original ones slow blow or fast? The only time I have seen a slow blow fuse used is where there is a extra load in starting something up like an electric motor. I would be interested to know why a slow blow fuse would be used in an amp if anyone could explain it for me.


----------



## knight_yyz

Newark Element 14

http://canada.newark.com/littelfuse/0313003-hxp/fuse-cartridge-3a-6-3x32mm-slow/dp/26K8481


----------



## nonreverb

+1 on Addison. Used to have one in Ottawa too.

http://addison-electronique.com/


----------



## Electraglide

If you have a BassMaster which one is it. My YGM2 just takes a regular 2 amp fuse. Looking around.....Google it...... I can find is reference to 1.5 amp Slo-blo fuses and a 3 amp fuse. http://www.thetubestore.com/lib/thetubestore/schematics/yba200-2.pdf left side of parts list, #2486 and #2463 the 3 amp might be a mini (5mmx20mm). Just a question, if it is a BassMaster have you checked your local L&M....they are the Yorkville dealer. I don't know if they carry parts for older amps but that's where Yorkville suggested I contact for parts for my YGM 2 and my Bloc 80. Just a thought.


----------



## jb welder

Yes, a local music store such as L&M (or anyone that sells amps) should have some. If you buy on-line, there will always be a minimum shipping charge. The lowest I've seen is Digi-key, $8 for overnight shipping. Others also have the same price, but not for overnight which is very handy.



Steadfastly said:


> The only time I have seen a slow blow fuse used is where there is a extra load in starting something up like an electric motor. I would be interested to know why a slow blow fuse would be used in an amp if anyone could explain it for me.


They are usually used in tube amps for the same reason, there is a current surge at start-up. This is due to the tube heaters, they have a lower resistance when cold so there is more current till they've been on a couple seconds.


----------



## knight_yyz

I just go to the fuse drawer at work and grab a few. LOL we have slo-blo from 1/2 up to 20amp in that size


----------



## traynor_garnet

Thanks for the responses guys. Addison is actually the place with a very high shipping fee and a minimum order. I understand you are not going to do 70 cent online sales and didn't mind adding extra fuses and two packs of strings, but then to charge $15 for shipping on top? . . . Every other online place is also rip off city when it comes to shipping.

After trying Crappy Tire and Home Depot (useless) I found another brick and mortar store in town that actually exists! (The first place I went to still has a website up but the store/business no longer exists).

I bought 10 fuses just to have spares (I have two of the same amp) and was up and running without problem.

What a frustrating process for something so simple and cheap, but thanks so much for the replies and suggestions.


----------



## Phantom

Exactly how I would have put it. Unbelievable to get fuses. Does everything have to be purchased from the US?


----------



## Phantom

traynor_garnet said:


> Thanks for the responses guys. Addison is actually the place with a very high shipping fee and a minimum order. I understand you are not going to do 70 cent online sales and didn't mind adding extra fuses and two packs of strings, but then to charge $15 for shipping on top? . . . Every other online place is also rip off city when it comes to shipping.
> 
> After trying Crappy Tire and Home Depot (useless) I found another brick and mortar store in town that actually exists! (The first place I went to still has a website up but the store/business no longer exists).
> 
> I bought 10 fuses just to have spares (I have two of the same amp) and was up and running without problem.
> 
> What a frustrating process for something so simple and cheap, but thanks so much for the replies and suggestions.



Any chance you would share where?


----------



## AlBDarned

Old thread, but try home hardware... 

2 Pack 3 Amp 250 Volt Time Delay Glass Fuse

Call ahead, they won't be stocked at all locations.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

GWN! said:


> Ordering a 50cent fuse online makes no sense to me unless they are bundled with something else you also need.


I know fuses used to be 50c, but if that's the price in a local store then it ain't slo blo. I was shocked at my local parts supply the other month - I went in expecting a buck a fuse (and the reg fast acting were - maybe buck ana quarter), but the slo blo are like 3 n change now (1.25"). Good thing I just needed the 1.

Anyway, @Phantom, where you located ? GTA has stores that got whatcha need; anywhere in S ON generally has a Sayal close by.

There's also Tayda. I use them for pedal parts but it turns out they got whatchu need: Fuse Glass Time Delay 3A 6.3x32 ("time delay" = slo blo vs "fast acting" - they have the minis too 32mm = 1.25") - 33c ea; hot damn, I'ma gonna stock up next time I order.

The shipping is slow (easily a month to 5 weeks), but no minimums, cheap and it does get there. Grab some knobs and things while you're at it.


----------



## cboutilier

Meh. Just use tinfoil.


----------

